# Problem with Wyndham Owners Forum



## hjtug (Jan 13, 2013)

When I try to get to the login page of the Wyndham Owners Forum, I have been getting, for the last few days, the message: 

Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1878523904) (tried to allocate 7339415 bytes) in D:\Web\forums.atozed.com\wwwroot\includes\acm\acm_file.php on line 688

Is it just me?


----------



## MaryBella7 (Jan 13, 2013)

I had no problem getting in.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 13, 2013)

I've been getting the same error.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 13, 2013)

CruiseGuy said:


> I've been getting the same error.



That's really odd. I just tried again, and I can access it with no problem.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Jan 13, 2013)

Jumped over and no problem. Using plain Jane Toshiba laptop with out of box software.

Are you  using something  more exotic.?


Will copy your post and  forward to Glenn.


----------



## ledaga (Jan 13, 2013)

Using wdo 8 and chrome with no problems.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 13, 2013)

Maybe it depends on your internet service provider or area of the country.  But it's happening to me on multiple computers regardless of the browser I use.  Verizon FIOS in Virginia.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 13, 2013)

I am still getting the error - Internet Explorer and Google Chrome, Verizon DSL in Virginia.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 13, 2013)

So both the people reporting problems are on Verizon in Virginia. Perhaps they are having some sort of DNS or routing issue.


----------



## John P (Jan 15, 2013)

*Now California*



scootr5 said:


> So both the people reporting problems are on Verizon in Virginia. Perhaps they are having some sort of DNS or routing issue.



I'm on Verizon in CA and yesterday afternoon I started getting the same message.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 15, 2013)

Still happening to me.  

On my smartphone I just get "Web page not available".  It's Verizon wireless.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 15, 2013)

On your home computer, do you know what DNS provider you are using? Is it just the standard Verizon one? If so, try changing it to google's 8.8.8.8. Then in the search box (assuming you're on a Windows machine) type cmd, then when the black window appears type ipconfig /flushdns

See if that solves it for you.


----------



## John P (Jan 15, 2013)

scootr5 said:


> On your home computer, do you know what DNS provider you are using? Is it just the standard Verizon one? If so, try changing it to google's 8.8.8.8. Then in the search box (assuming you're on a Windows machine) type cmd, then when the black window appears type ipconfig /flushdns
> 
> See if that solves it for you.



The above might as well be in Greek as far as I can tell.  This seems to be a large enough problem that it should be addressed centrally rather than having a ham fisted moron (me) play with the innards of an individual computer.  

If it isn't addressed at the top then I'm done.


----------



## scootr5 (Jan 15, 2013)

John P said:


> The above might as well be in Greek as far as I can tell.  This seems to be a large enough problem that it should be addressed centrally rather than having a ham fisted moron (me) play with the innards of an individual computer.
> 
> If it isn't addressed at the top then I'm done.



I agree, but it seems from a cursory analysis that the issue might be with Verizon rather than the Wyn owners forum. Multiple users with other Internet providers than Verizon can reach the forum without any problems. 

You could try calling Verizon's tech support, but I was trying to give you an easier workaround to try first.


----------



## shorts (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have Verizon, live in Indiana, and I am getting the same message when I try to access the site. I've contacted the site administrator and he said there are several people with the same problem and has techs looking into it. Not sure what the problem is as it only affects some users.

If I hear any more, I'll post back.


----------



## MFT (Jan 16, 2013)

I use Fairpoint for phone and DSL, and I can't access the forum either.


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2013)

It isn't a DNS problem; this message indicates you are reaching the server (that's a local path on the server's hard drive).

FWIW, I get the error message, not the forums.


----------



## jdjw786 (Jan 19, 2013)

*Same Problem*

Hi,

I get the same problem and its at forums end and nothing to do with user/member. I am in Australia and use different ISP's and access networks.

Checking the web, there needs to be more memory allocated by Glen in a PHP file.

Cheers,

Dean


----------



## HudsHut (Jan 19, 2013)

I get the fatal error when I click on Discussion Forums. Noticed it earlier this week and asked about it on WMOwners.com

California

Comcast


----------



## paxsarah (Jan 19, 2013)

I can get in just fine when I'm using a browser where I've chosen to stay logged in all the time. However, if I use another browser where I'm not already logged in, I get the error message.


----------



## massvacationer (Jan 19, 2013)

when I use my Samsung Galaxy 2 tablet,   I get the error message.   However, when I use my laptop, I get in fine.   I'm using the same wifi on the same ISP for both devices.


----------



## murtot (Jan 19, 2013)

*Here is the error message I get*

Fatal error: Out of memory (allocated 1900281856) (tried to allocate 7077962 bytes) in D:\Web\forums.atozed.com\wwwroot\includes\acm\acm_file.php on line 688


murtot
Saskatchewan, Canada


----------



## OpenSky2012 (Jan 19, 2013)

I am a new owner. While trying to register I get the exact error.


----------



## hjtug (Jan 23, 2013)

*problem solved?*

I have been away and haven't tried to login to the Wyndham Owners Forum for a week.  Today I logged in successfully.  I had completely forgotten about the problem until I checked TUG.  
I hope the problem is solved for all.


----------



## CruiseGuy (Jan 23, 2013)

I can get in now too.  Seems there was an issue with the forum that was resolved today.


----------



## Explorer7 (Jan 24, 2013)

tried to view new and unread posts this am but there were just pages of spam.


----------



## Explorer7 (Jan 24, 2013)

Explorer7 said:


> tried to view new and unread posts this am but there were just pages of spam.



Just signed and and looks normal again, I should have taken a second look before posting the above


----------

